# Re-Introduction (Finally bought a skiff)



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

That would do well in Sabine NWR and the other marshes around the lake.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

Very nice, welcome and enjoy the new rides.


----------



## Surfer081 (Jun 16, 2020)

Dawhoo said:


> That would do well in Sabine NWR and the other marshes around the lake.


a friend of mine ran one there for several years


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Welcome (again). I live right on West bay. Hope we can meet up sometime. Keep an eye on the Skiff Meet up thread.


----------



## Cambo (Jan 17, 2017)

Solid moves. Welcome!


----------

